# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Filtre en cascade avec Infopath Form Server [Tutoriel]

## Potemkine974

Bonjour,

Cette discussion est  votre disposition pour nous laisser vos commentaires ou remarques sur l'article suivant :

http://teddyleveneur.developpez.com/...adingdropdown/

En vous remerciant d'avance,

Teddy,

----------


## billout rm

Magnifique article, good job  ::): 

Personnellement je fais tout dans le code en refiltrant le rsultat de mes connexion de donnes ou en faisant simplement une requte CAML dans la liste SharePoint.
Votre solution a l'avantage de limiter le nombre de lignes de code.

*ATTENTION* : Vous risquez d'avoir une problme dans le filtrage de la zone catgorie3. Selon moi, il faudrait que vous filtriez selon Catgorie 2 *et* la Categorie 1 afin d'viter tout problme. Par exemple si vous avez 2 catgories 2 portant le mme nom pour 2 catgorie 1 diffrente.
Exemple:
Salon - Lampe - Hallogene
Chambre - Lampe - Chevet

Dans ce cas la, la dernire zone de liste droulante affichera Hallogne et chevet. Il faut donc faire attention de filtrer aussi sur la catgorie 1 (principe de cascading).

Mais encore flicitation pour ce trs bon tuto autant dans la forme que dans le contenu.

----------


## Potemkine974

Effectivement, merci pour ton commentaire, je met ca a jour ds que possible.

----------

